# HONG KONG | Office Tower and Exhibition Center | Pro



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

Designed by MA2, the office tower and exhibition hall concept design proposal is for Hong Kong’s Kai Tak development, an airport landing strip that will be reclaimed into the city as a new cultural, business, and residential district. The tower is an expression of fluid movement that manifests into a series of folds, creases, and a bifurcation of massing creating a dual tower. 























































Source: http://www.archdaily.com/338288/office-tower-and-exhibition-center-proposal-ma2/


----------



## doudousouli (Oct 27, 2012)

Any ideas about the size of this tower ? +600m ?


----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

doudousouli said:


> Any ideas about the size of this tower ? +600m ?


It is still an unknown. Sure the size and height of this proposal will require further negotiation with the urban development commissioners.


----------

